# Texas Law change! Cigar shops fighting back!



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Over the weekend I found out that some of the owners of some of local Houston B&Ms are heading up to the state capital today "Tuesday" to fight against the smoking ban law that Texas is trying to pass.

I do not have the specifics but from what I understand this law would ban cigar smoking everywhere including private clubs. This means no more smoking at the local B&M either.

I wish I could take the day off....:brick:


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Here in AZ he have just voted in a smoking ban. I was surprised to see the more stringent one go through. They say it's about health and kids health. Bullkaka!!! Kids are not allowed in bars. Most if not 99% of restaurant here don't allow smoking anyway. This is a bullkaka law because people don't like thier clothes smelling like cigaretes. The Friuting Goverment needs to get the heckola out of our lives and stop telling us what to do!!!!

As Ol'Dee sang:

we've Got The Right To Choose And
there Ain't No Way We'll Lose It
this Is Our Life, This Is Our Song
we'll Fight The Powers That Be Just
don't Pick Our Destiny 'cause
you Don't Know Us, You Don't Belong


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Abilene city council enacted a total smoking ban in public places. There was limited opposition until people found out about it. Now there is a massive recall effort underway. Our biggest enemy is lack of publicity. Texas was founded by individuals that wanted to make their own life and not live under a tyranny.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That really sucks! They just passed a state law here in Nebraska, but thankfully cigar shops are exempt and individual communities can opt out of the state ban.


----------



## N2Advnture-cl (Feb 24, 2007)

Man...it just keeps getting worse.

The funny thing is if you look, there is NOTHING, statistically that proves that second hand smoke in any form (cigar or cig) has proven health risks but the squeaky wheel gets the grease - whomever screams the loudest gets the most political attention and we do not make a loud enough voice.

Just take a look at "gun control", for awhile there, that's all you heard about and look how many gun bans there were. Haven't heard much out of them in a while and look...no bans in the news.

~Mark


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the only building the government has even close to a right to ban smoking in is a government building. and then only if it is the will of the people.

The problem we have in this country is that the masses have decided that the government should run us instead of us running the government. My theory is that it all stems back to the socialist programs started by FDR during the depression. It became ingrained in the peoples mindsets over the years that the gov't is here to take care of us. The only purpose of the gov't should be to protect the borders, protect the CITIZENS, and raise an army in time of war, not imposing useless laws upon the citizenry just because some whining bitch yelled the loudest. We all have the same right to have our voice heard.

And I can (and have) yelled pretty loud.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

The opponents of the proposed smoking ban showed up in force in Austin on March 13. Of course the proponents with their "second hand smoke kills" and "we must do everything we can to protect employees in the workplace" showed up too. My wife and I, along with many fine retailers,bar owners, etc. spoke our minds in opposition to the bill. If I take the questions of several of the committee members as an indication, they listened favorably to the arguments for cigars shops and cigar bars being exempt. The language in the bill would lead to the conclusion that the legislature hopes to make it law on or before September 1.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> If I take the questions of several of the committee members as an indication, they listened favorably to the arguments for cigars shops and cigar bars being exempt.


I sure hope they get the exemption Dan. Thanks for going to battle for the cigar smokers in Texas.


----------



## Brother Jebadiah-cl (Mar 22, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> That really sucks! They just passed a state law here in Nebraska, but thankfully cigar shops are exempt and individual communities can opt out of the state ban.


Are you sure that passed? I haven't seen that in the news. Regardless, Lincoln's smoking ban is already as close to total as you can get. Until it is changed, I still can't smoke at Ted's.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Abilene allows smoking in smoke shops and cigar lounges that don't allow alcohol to be served. They were trying to close a loophole that would allow smoking in bars if they sold cigars. Unfortunately there is a really cool place downtown that is called "The Leaf" and they were a combination coffee bar and cigar lounge. They didn't sell alcohol but allowed BYOB. The local homebrew club would meet there. Under the new ordinance they could no longer allow BYOB. 

This whole PC thing is getting out of hand. Second hand smoke, global warming...


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Brother Jebadiah said:


> Are you sure that passed? I haven't seen that in the news. Regardless, Lincoln's smoking ban is already as close to total as you can get. Until it is changed, I still can't smoke at Ted's.


Discussed this with Mike at Ted's. The local municipalities can opt out or can enforce more stringent laws. In the case of Lincoln, they completely banned it.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I just heard on the radio today that a state wide smoking ban passed in the Illinois house, now it has to go to the senate. I can't believe this garbage is going on, we're all being herded like a bunch of cattle. The people should be allowed to vote on these laws. Not have them crammed down our throats.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Starsky said:


> The people should be allowed to vote on these laws. Not have them crammed down our throats.


Be careful what you wish for. Here in AZ the people voted for and passed
the more aggressive of two smoking bans. It's still wrong, but what can we do now that the people have spoken?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

N2Advnture said:


> Man...it just keeps getting worse.
> 
> The funny thing is if you look, there is NOTHING, statistically that proves that second hand smoke in any form (cigar or cig) has proven health risks but the squeaky wheel gets the grease - whomever screams the loudest gets the most political attention and we do not make a loud enough voice.
> 
> ...


A really excellent, pretty balanced link for Tobacco Related Analysis is:

http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/

Dr. Siegel was instrumental in second-hand smoke bans but thinks the movement has gone way over the top and is spreading lies and misinformation.

Right now up on the site is an article about Dr. James Enstrom who dared to question the link between secondhand smoke and lung cancer in nonsmokers in a 2003 British Medical Journal article and was charged with scientific misconduct by the American Cancer Society. A charge, for which, he was just cleared after an internal investigation by the University of California. Very interesting stuff.

Alan


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

alanf said:


> A really excellent, pretty balanced link for Tobacco Related Analysis is:
> 
> http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


So sad...its the equivlant to someone striking a match and burning down California.


----------



## CigarAnon (Mar 7, 2007)

I may be in the minority here, but I'd like to see the 'smoke nazi's' succeed
in getting everyone to stop smoking...
and when it's time to pay for the teacher's raises or to fix the potholes after
winter; let 'em dig into their pockets and long for the 'good ol days' when the tobacco taxes poured into public coffers like like water.
I heartily approve of every American living to 110 years; but I'd hate like he!! to have to pay for it :lol:

there's some interesting stuff along these lines by Dan Carlin.


----------



## Don TuTo cigars (Apr 10, 2007)

Well all I have to said is We want EQUALITY !

What happen to Smoking and Non Smoking areas?
Where are our rigths? 

Tell the smoking nazis to sit at a Bus Stop w/ their kids and wait for the Fumes from the Bus. See if they will outlaw public buses. Or to cross a busy street and smell the pollution from the cars and buses.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is the latest:

4/4/07

Fellow Texas tobacconists,
The purpose of this letter is:
I. Update on State smoking ban
II. Current action to be taken
III. Texas cigar Retailers Association

I. Regarding - Update
a) HB-9 is still in the House Committee.
b) Some committee members want the bill re-written to include -
1) Some exemptions - tobacco shops, cigar bars (plus removal of the 
grandfather clause on cigar bars that would prevent anyone from
starting such a business if not already established by 5/15/2007).
2) The author of this bill, Ms. Crownover, at this point is refusing to make
any changes.
3) The committee seems to be on hold and the bill may die in committee
unless something changes ("Wait and See").
c) The same bill (SB_386) is in a Senate Committee (this is a committee on
Public Health) that has not posted a hearing date.

II. Action to take now
a) Mail or fax letters to the House Committee on HB-9 to state your opposition.
This will also show support for those committee members wanting to make some changes and exemptions in the bill.
b) Notify your customers to take same action.


III. Texas Cigar Retailers Association
This is just the beginning! We are still in the process of organizing as a unified 
group. There will be more legislation down the road that we will need to be aware of 
and will need to address. The best way to make an impact is as a unified group taking 
the most appropriate and effective action - more information soon.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

Where can i find info on arizona and/or federal smoking laws and bans???? and sites or people that i can contact to help me become active when i move out there? i would be in the tempe phoenix area if that makes a diff.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Eespidie, I'm originally from Tucson, AZ. They just passed a smoking ban, but so far exemptions for cigar shops (even ones that serve booze) seem to be holding. Not sure about the Tempe area, but if you're in Tucson check out Stogie and Vine, Anthony's and Sullivans.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Here is the latest:
> 
> 4/4/07
> 
> ...


Daniel,

Can you send me more info on the Texas Retailers Association?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

So far Patsy is starting this up so you can call her. She is the queen of tabacco here in Texas.

Patsy O'connor
The Briar Shoppe
2412 times Blvd.
Houston, Texas 77005
713-529-6347


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

We went yesterday to testify against the proposed Texas smoking ban. The senate committee had already modified the bill (SB368) to exempt cigar shops. The law also exempts all current cigar bars, but any new ones must be permitted by May 15! For a cigar bar to be exempt, 25% of their sales must come from tobacco. This is a bad law for regular bars which will suffer under the ban, for restaurants which might like to choose to have a separate smoking area, and for anyone who wants to build a new cigar bar. We continue to fight for our freedom daily.......


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Just incumbent Texas lawmakers trying to tell us what is best for us. What ever
happened to Freedom of Choice and Common Sense?

:brick:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

DanRichmond said:


> We went yesterday to testify against the proposed Texas smoking ban. The senate committee had already modified the bill (SB368) to exempt cigar shops. The law also exempts all current cigar bars, but any new ones must be permitted by May 15! For a cigar bar to be exempt, 25% of their sales must come from tobacco. This is a bad law for regular bars which will suffer under the ban, for restaurants which might like to choose to have a separate smoking area, and for anyone who wants to build a new cigar bar. We continue to fight for our freedom daily.......


And thats just where it startes. All it does is blossom from there...Too Bad.


----------



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

"No man's life, liberty, or property is safe while Congress is in session." Mark Twain

Make that any law-making body...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Do any of the smoking bans effect public parks and campgrounds? Could you imagine trying to enforce a smoking ban at a state or county campground?


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

The Texas Senate according to their "Rules" should have read and voted on HB 9 or referred it to conference committee by May 23, 2007. Lt. Gov. (President of the chamber) is evidently messing with the rules, however it will now take a 4/5's majority to hear the bill at this point and I pray they do not have it. The bill still appears on the Regular Order of Business for today, May 25, 2007 and I am sure it will appear for tomorrow.

One thing is for sure, if this bill does not pass this secession, it will be back even stronger and harder next secession. FOLLOW THE MONEY!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I'm going to Houston for the annual RTDA(retail tobacco show, it's a blast) in late July. That almost was not the case because of this. I was told this law goes into effect later than the show, so i guess we will be having all the future shows in vegas. vegas is the only place it seems that that you can smoke.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

*Even Vegas*

Nevada has enacted non-smoking legislation. You can still smoke inside of casino's, but is ban elsewher.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

I went and Emailed my State Representative. Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

*The fight has only just begun!*

The following blurb is from yesterday's Houston Chronicle about the smoking ban (HB 9)

Opposition snuffs state smoking ban
The statewide smoking ban had the support of Lt. Gov.
David Dewhurst and a coalition of health groups, but was extinguished by opposition, including bar owners.

As the bill moved through the House, it was drastically weakened. One of the biggest exemptions would leave it to owners of an establishment to decide whether to permit smoking. Other exceptions included cigar bars, bingo halls and private clubs.

"I'd rather have no bill than a bill that does nothing," said Sen. Rodney Ellis, D-Houston, who sponsored the bill in the Senate. "If we can't have something meaningful, we're better off waiting."


----------

